# جهاز فحص



## mohyeldeen (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد جهاز لفحص البوردات الألكترونيه
وبالتالى تحديد مكان العطل وتصليحه 
وإذا وجد فأين مكانه ومواصفاته


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 يناير 2009)

لا اظن انه يوجد جهاز يفحص جميع الاجهزه او البوردات الالكترونيه 
ولكن توجد هناك اجهزه المعايره لبعض الاجهزه الالكترونيه


----------



## mohyeldeen (3 يناير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> لا اظن انه يوجد جهاز يفحص جميع الاجهزه او البوردات الالكترونيه
> ولكن توجد هناك اجهزه المعايره لبعض الاجهزه الالكترونيه


 
أشكر لك ردك أين أجد تلك الأجهزه 
وإذا أمكن ما هى طريقة عملها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2009)

أخى
يوجد نوعين من الأجهزة لاختبار البوردات بالاعتماد على حاسب آلى إما ملحق أو داخلى.
النوع الأول يعتمد على كليب Clip يوضع فوق الـ IC المطلوب اختبارها ويتم تنفيذ الإختبار ويحتوى الجهاز على مكتبة فيها الاف القطع لكن لن تكون شاملة لذلك بها برنامج لكتابة برنامج اختبار للقطع الجديدة أو تصحيح الموجود لأن القطع فى الدائرة تختلف عن الوضع الحر لها من حيث الغاء بعض الوظائف مثلا
تمتاز بانخفاض تكلفة التشغيل حيث بعد شراء الأجهزة و كافة الاكسسوارات المطلوبة تكون تكلفة التشغيل بسيطة
عيبها من الصعب استخدامها مع القطع ذات الأرجل الضيقة جدا، لا تختبر القطع ذات الأرجل تحت البدن

النوع الثانى يعتمد على عمل تجهيزة خاصة لكل بوردة وهى تحدد نقط الإختبار و من خلالها يمكنك اختبار قطعة بقطعة (IC) أو مجموعة لتحديد الناتج وتقييمه
تمتاز بامكانية اختبار اى بوردة حتى قبل التجميع فى مصانع الإنتاج
عيبها التكلفة العالية للتشغيل حيث تحتاج تجهيزة Fixture لكل بوردة ولكنها الأنسب للإنتاج الكمى وسرعة التنفيذ

كل هذه الاجهزة تحتاج معرفة الدائرة لتجهيز البرنامج اللازم للإختبار


----------



## mohyeldeen (4 يناير 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> يوجد نوعين من الأجهزة لاختبار البوردات بالاعتماد على حاسب آلى إما ملحق أو داخلى.
> النوع الأول يعتمد على كليب Clip يوضع فوق الـ Ic المطلوب اختبارها ويتم تنفيذ الإختبار ويحتوى الجهاز على مكتبة فيها الاف القطع لكن لن تكون شاملة لذلك بها برنامج لكتابة برنامج اختبار للقطع الجديدة أو تصحيح الموجود لأن القطع فى الدائرة تختلف عن الوضع الحر لها من حيث الغاء بعض الوظائف مثلا
> تمتاز بانخفاض تكلفة التشغيل حيث بعد شراء الأجهزة و كافة الاكسسوارات المطلوبة تكون تكلفة التشغيل بسيطة
> ...


 

كم تكلفة النوع الثانى
وأنا ما عندى خريطه للداره فكيف أعرف نقط الأختبار
ومن أين أحصل عليها وهل يوجد تدريب على طريقة عملها
مع خالص شكرى وامتنانى لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2009)

أخى
النوع الثانى منه عدة طرازات ولكن أحدها له وكيل فى القاهرة عن الشرق الأوسط استطيع أن أجعلهم يتصلوا بك و هم يوفرون دعما فنيا جيدا جدا على مستوى التشغيل أو البرمجة
إن لم يكن لديك الدائرة فهناك لديهم طراز يستطيع رسمها لك إضافة للإختبار و يمكنه أيضا توليد البرنامج آليا بناء على البيانات التى حصل عليها من واقع بوردة سليمة 

هذه العملية تسمى هندسة عكسية Reverse Engineering
التكلفة حسب الطراز وامكانياته حيث أنها قابلة للتطوير والزيادة مثلا تأتى بوحدتين تغذية قابلة للضبط لكن يمكن إضافة وحدات حسب الحاجة لو تستخدم بوردات متعددة الفولتيات (بها أكثر من قيمتين) يمكن اضافة مولدات ذبذبة الخ
تبدأ من عدة الآف


----------



## mohyeldeen (4 يناير 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> النوع الثانى منه عدة طرازات ولكن أحدها له وكيل فى القاهرة عن الشرق الأوسط استطيع أن أجعلهم يتصلوا بك و هم يوفرون دعما فنيا جيدا جدا على مستوى التشغيل أو البرمجة
> إن لم يكن لديك الدائرة فهناك لديهم طراز يستطيع رسمها لك إضافة للإختبار و يمكنه أيضا توليد البرنامج آليا بناء على البيانات التى حصل عليها من واقع بوردة سليمة
> 
> ...


 
أولا ألف شكر على الرد
ثانيا كيف يمكننا ترجمة كلامك على أرض الواقع 
يعنى يمكننى أخذ عينتين للتجربه واحده تعمل والأخرى معطله والذهاب بهم إلى مصر لإجراء تجربه على طريقة إصلاحها
أخيرا يمكنهم الأتصال بى على mshalatee***********


----------



## mohyeldeen (7 يناير 2009)

من لديه معلومات لا يبخل علينا
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohyeldeen (10 يناير 2009)

mohyeldeen قال:


> من لديه معلومات لا يبخل علينا
> جزاكم الله خير


 
أين الجواب جزاكم الله خيرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eheshame (12 يناير 2009)

شوف يا محيى
فى جهاز فى شركة بتعرض عنه بيعمل فحص بس للبوردات بيتوصل بالكمبيوبر وفيه وصلات مختلفة بتتوصل بالبوردة وبيفحص الجزء اللى انت موصل بيه فى البوردة من غير ما تشيله من البوردة يعنى ال ic بيفحصة عادى فى مكانه
وهكذا......
ولكن التكلفة عالية جدا لان الشركة بتستهبل شوية يعنى الجهاز ده تمنه 45000 جنيه مصرى
وربنا يوفقك لو لقيت حاجة ارخص تقولى


----------



## mohyeldeen (12 يناير 2009)

eheshame قال:


> شوف يا محيى
> فى جهاز فى شركة بتعرض عنه بيعمل فحص بس للبوردات بيتوصل بالكمبيوبر وفيه وصلات مختلفة بتتوصل بالبوردة وبيفحص الجزء اللى انت موصل بيه فى البوردة من غير ما تشيله من البوردة يعنى ال Ic بيفحصة عادى فى مكانه
> وهكذا......
> ولكن التكلفة عالية جدا لان الشركة بتستهبل شوية يعنى الجهاز ده تمنه 45000 جنيه مصرى
> وربنا يوفقك لو لقيت حاجة ارخص تقولى


 
أشكر لك مشاركتك
أأقدر أخد عنوان أو تلفونات الشركه 
وشكرا


----------



## mohyeldeen (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجوكم من لديه أى موقع ألكترونى 
يدل على أماكن بيع الأجهزه فلا تبخلوا علينا


----------



## mohyeldeen (18 يناير 2009)

mohyeldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجوكم من لديه أى موقع ألكترونى
> يدل على أماكن بيع الأجهزه فلا تبخلوا علينا


 

شباب أين الجوااااااااب
إذا لم يكن لديكم أنتم أهل
الألكترونيات الحل فمن أين
أتى به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يناير 2009)

أخى
اسم الشركة Pyramid System Development (PSD)
تليفونها 
002022747108
موقعها http://www.psd.com.eg


----------



## mohyeldeen (19 يناير 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> اسم الشركة Pyramid System Development (psd)
> تليفونها
> 002022747108
> موقعها http://www.psd.com.eg


 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر
وأقدر لك صنيعك
بارك الله بك


----------



## mohyeldeen (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> النوع الثانى منه عدة طرازات ولكن أحدها له وكيل فى القاهرة عن الشرق الأوسط استطيع أن أجعلهم يتصلوا بك و هم يوفرون دعما فنيا جيدا جدا على مستوى التشغيل أو البرمجة
> إن لم يكن لديك الدائرة فهناك لديهم طراز يستطيع رسمها لك إضافة للإختبار و يمكنه أيضا توليد البرنامج آليا بناء على البيانات التى حصل عليها من واقع بوردة سليمة
> 
> ...


 أخى العزيز
سبق أن طرحت هذا الموضوع من قبل والأن أجدد سؤالى لكم لو سمحتم 
من أين أستطيع الحصول على هذا الجهاز المذكور اعلاه حيث أننى أتصلت بالشركه مرارا وتكرارا
ولكن دون جدوى وأرسلت لهم العديد من الإيميلات وأيضا دون جدوى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

